# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: 4 day Porsche 911 Correction - Get a brew, its loooooong!!! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: 4 day Porsche 911 Correction - Get a brew, its loooooong!!! ▄▀*











Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!

If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!

 
​
*Porsche 911 Carrera S* 


Hi guys, and welcome along to what will probably be my longest ever write up. There's a good reason for this, I booked in an extensive 4-day correction detail for this Porsche, and boy did it need it!! The car had been purchased recently by the current owner from a specialist car dealership. It looks as if the front end has been painted to blow over some stone chips etc. The body shop that did it should be strung up in my opinion! Its a sad day when workmanship such as seen on this Porsche can be let out of the body shop doors and signed off as complete. The sanding marks were horrendous, a really course grade used then straight to a glazing product by the looks of things! Anyhow, you'll see what I mean soon! The owner complained of dull paintwork and swirl marks robbing the finish of any shine!

Another issue with the car are the wheels! One of my HUGE pet peeves is how smart repairers spend what looks like 3 minutes sorting our a kerbed wheel. The net result of this is a shoddy colour match, poor adhesion, and clear coat over dirt on the inside of the wheel, which cannot be cleaned off. This Porsche had these problems on 3.5 of the wheels!! The owner is having the wheels refurbished by myself in a few weeks time btw, so in this write up we cleaned and hand polished and sealed them. They are in a bit of state though inside the rims.

On with the write up! The car was picked up by Miglior detailing in Cheshire and taken back to the unit for the full correction.

Here is the car on arrival.










It's not often from that far back on a wet and dirty car you can spot defects in the paint, but this one, it was clear to see from any distance! The paint was dull and full of swirling and sanding marks!!

Those marks close up



















NICE!!

The car was taken outside to be washed and chemically decontaminated. Then it was returned inside to clay.










Lots of contaminants.










Here is what we are dealing with on the car!



















So straight into it, the car was measured with the paint thickness gauge and all readings were recorded. There were plenty of areas with unusual readings but nothing I was particularly worried about.

Having been using the Megs MF system for a few months I wanted to see how it coped with deep defects like this. It had a good go and left a nice finish, but it didn't quite have the grunt in a given time that the rotary has.










50/50 after 2x passes with Megs MF system. Now, most would look at thinking it looks brilliant, and yes it's a lot better! BUT….. look closely around the light source, there are very deep marks that are still present. The edges of each fine scratch have been rounded reducing the appearance, but that's not good enough for us @ Miglior. If someone is paying for a correction detail, it needs to be right if the owner will see the difference or not!










So, out with the big guns!

After checking the paint depth again, I was happy I had plenty of clear coat to correct the paint even further removing the pigtails left by the body shop's sanding process.










Just look at the paint under where I am polishing! It looks positively grey!










Much better!










After an IPA wipe down










Working around the rest of the front of the car.














































Bonnet corrected, the wing hasn't been touched yet.

Whilst I worked on the front end, my glamorous assistant helped me by hand polishing the rear engine cover.

in a bit of a state.










3-stage hand polish










(I'm surprised the tongue isn't out in this shot, it normally is when she's working away!!)

Taped up



















Big difference there!

I cracked on around the front working on the swirl removal

I found a terrible paint repair. This sanding damage was the result from a 3mm paint chip. They sanded a massive area (badly) to level paint over this 3mm chip! crazy!




























More correction work going on around the car.












































































































































































Now at the end of day one, I had the front end corrected! Time to pack up and get home!

Last shot from the first day! It's looking a lot better already!!










The next morning I moved onto the roof.










before










after.

Various other full correction shots. All these are subjected to an IPA wipe down to remove polishing oils and show the true finish of the paint!






















































































































Door handle, one of the worst areas for picking up marks from rings and keys etc.!



















Moving onto the back of the car.

Just an idea of how battered this car's paint was.










After










Under the sun gun.










Ouch!!



















There are a few marks close to the badge but its impossible to polish these without removing the badge and replacing it with a new one. I'm happy with what was achieved here, take a look back at how it was before!!

Here we can see very deep scratches and a bird etching. This was sanded carefully then polished to remove it. The straight marks above were very very deep and a lot of clear coat would need removing to completely remove the mark.

Before.










After










You can see the marks are still there but the area is vastly improved. Dangerous amounts of clear coat would have to be removed for perfection, but it's not practical on a daily driven car.

More correction shots here…




























Another customer stopped by for me to take a look at another car of his!










You'll be able to see a write up for this in a few weeks, and you'll also be able to see day to day progress of the work on my twitter and Facebook pages. see the links at the bottom of the page to add me 

Back onto the porker!

Rear bumper completed!














































A very short but deep mark had to be left in here. This photo demonstrates this.





































Generous IPA wipe downs to show the true finish.




























Looking beautiful.

Now, at this point I had finished all the major correction work and it was getting towards the end of Day 3! It was time to start on the small areas. All of these areas required intricate correction work to really bring this car up to standard.

As an example of this there is an area on all Porsches in-between the headlights and bonnet. The undulations in the panel here means skill and patience are needed to achieve the same finish as on the flat panels.

Before










Eeak!










Both sides taped up










Before










After










Looking perfect, and a massive difference from before to after. I like to call these Porsche fangs, and they're the worst Porsche fangs I've seen in a while!!

Moving onto areas like the A-pillars and roofline and wing mirrors!



















I forgot to photograph the after (fail!) but the side vinyl was polished with the Dual Action polisher. It is due to be replaced, but I wasn't happy with how it looked.










So, the polishing is done and there's a lot of dust! And if you're still hanging in here with this write up, then well done!










The car was taken outside to be snow foamed and re-washed to remove dust from the crevices etc.



















Anybody order Gillette?










Rinsing

My photographer thought this would make a good pic??










The car was then brought back into the unit.




























End of day 3!! The car was air dried and left to sit overnight.

The fourth day I would be finishing off the car, but with a tight deadline I didn't have chance to take as many shots of all the processes as id like but hey ho, your probably wondering why this page took 12 minutes to load already.

The car was first given another IPA wipe down to be sure every bit of oil had been removed.

Then the car was polished with a fine paint cleaner.










Then the first coat of sealant was applied via machine.

Whilst this was curing, I started with the finishing details.





































Onto the interior, this was given a thorough clean but no leatherwork was carried out. I did however clean the alcantara steering wheel. This was in quite a dirty state and felt sticky.

Ingrained grease and body oils in the material here.










After



















Once the front was cleaned, the back obviously was next.

Before










After










This was a brand new micro fibre cloth in bright yellow!










Not anymore! That's all the dirt and grease that's been taken out of the steering wheel.

Time to address the exterior plastics on the car.



















Touch up some areas on the paintwork too. These areas were carefully cleaned with IPA then painted, cured and re-sealed.

Typical damage you see on 911 door edges.



















A small scratch on the back bumper



















Some jobs that were done without being photographed were:

- Door shuts hand polished with Swissvax Cleaner fluid & waxed with Swissvax Shield
- Wheels hand polished with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid & waxed with Swissvax Autobahn.
- Arches Dressed 
- Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu.
- Swissvax Best of Show applied to finish the car off!

Once all the finishing touches were done, I started a final wipe down. Every single area of the car was checked for residues etc. after all the extensive work that had been carried out.

Some sun gun photos to get a real idea of the condition of the paintwork.
































































Now the final shots!









































































Remember this??










After










Remember this??










After










And this??




































































































And the final one!!










Total working time, 38 Hours. But it was well worth it.

The owner couldn't believe the difference and was over the moon with the results. Lets face it; it was a bit of a dog before the work was carried out, but not anymore! The wheels are booked in to be refurbished and the car will look even fresher then!

This has probably been my longest most in-depth write up ever so if you liked it; please show your appreciation by commenting or whatever! It is very much appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

excellent job :thumb:


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Love it.....


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work Jay :thumb:

Loving the wellies and the white gloves


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great write up Jay - the improvement is amazing.

Did you use Megs polish for the correction?


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Wooow truly stunning work you did on this porker Jay!This really confirms why you call your Makita polisher an extension of your own body!! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Brilliant Work mate and great write up :thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice ;-)


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work!! Owner must have been pleased.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you've surpassed yourself there Jay and that's saying something! I cant see the 50/50 of the MF kit though. (unless i'm being blind)


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice work and the out come is great. I still can't understand how some bodyshops are still tradeing? letting car go looking like this.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Deano said:


> you've surpassed yourself there Jay and that's saying something! I cant see the 50/50 of the MF kit though. (unless i'm being blind)


thanks deano, and I've fixed what you mentioned. dunno what happened there


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks awesome, the colour is fabulous and the Alcantara on the wheel looks great :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work mate. Like jay said, love the gloves.


----------



## AllanF (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work! Its businesses like you that prove the worth of detailing, superb.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning work mate


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome work as always Jay


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous, when I get my first 911 I'll be sure to book it in with you :lol:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great write-up of a brilliant bit of detailing!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice work, Jay! Can't wait to see the R8 :thumb:!


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Splendid!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work & write up :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Cracking job Jay!

For what its worth,2 little bolts are all that holds the badge on the bonnet,makes it much easier for correction


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

There's a story to why that wasnt removed


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Plenty of photos  great work though.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work Jay. The car looks fantastic after all your hard work. Just a quick question if I may. Did you use the Megs microfibre system on the rotary? I'm looking for something different to try on my details and it's a toss up between the Megs system and Scholl concepts. 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround mate:thumb:
Stunning motor, and I bet a very happy customer
Well done!!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Hats off. Great correction to a truly beautiful car. 
Loving the photography too.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

What did you use for cleaning the steering wheel, alacantara (sp) is not a friendly material....


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful !


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Absolutely great turnaround:doublesho


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work..


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class work

would love to call over one day and see you in action... detailing wise

i follow your work on here more than others and this car and the work you do is the reason why

stunning


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Massive respect. Your work is up there with the very best!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Miglior said:


> There's a story to why that wasnt removed


Did they clear coat round it? I've seen that before!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Did they clear coat round it? I've seen that before!


Have also seen them superglued in place! clever porsche!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This one was stuck on


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

I bet when the owner collected the car asked by his car not the new one you delivered him 

Superb work and what a transformation :thumb:


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

More than impressed with this! Excellent work.

What paint cleaning polish and sealant did you use mate?

Ryan :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing transformation well worth the 38 hours, i have a black Metallic Bmw and if i could get to 30% as good as that i would be happy great work, what did you use to clean the steering wheel ?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning work. 

Well worth a read.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll get some questions answered tomorrow when in the office. Navigating these kinda threads on a mobile is pretty clunky lol


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet as Jay, enjoyed reading that


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

stunning in everyway a true inspiration to all of us.thanks for posting this on here.love that black and white pic and the comment about the tongue lol.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job mate.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Horrendous state to begin with! 

Looks a perfect in the after pics!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys  it's comine back in soon for the wheels when I get a chance!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, great work Jay.

Yours & PB are my favourite write ups.

Could you explain a little more about the damadged edges on the doors please?

Mine & the gf's needs doing.


----------



## Arfman (Sep 13, 2009)

EPIC work!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Matt. said:


> Wow, great work Jay.
> 
> Yours & PB are my favourite write ups.
> 
> ...


carefully applied paint then a lacquer over


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So no sanding down, masking or anything?

Do you get the paint as a kit?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that is a thread worth taking the time to read through :thumb: Fantastic work and what a turn around.


----------



## s4boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning work on an amazing car! Well done!


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Very Very nice work you and the owner must be made up


----------



## VMP (Aug 10, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Matt. said:


> So no sanding down, masking or anything?
> 
> Do you get the paint as a kit?


I bought the paint a while ago and used it on many cars. its a popular colour for the porsches so i bought about 200ml a while back. No sanding and masking necessary. All i was doing was touching in the chip, not painting anything else. A steady hand and next to no paint does the job. Then a tiny bit of lacquer over the top.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Love your write ups, and very extensive detailing. Nice one


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Dear Santa,

I would like the very 911 that Jay has slaved over in this very thread, it looks the nuts!

Regards!


Slightly off topic, your photo 'watermarks', applied individually or batch processed? If the former, must have spent as much time doing those as the car  Lots of photos = happy Nick (slightly obsessive Porsche nut).


----------



## kschung (Aug 10, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Truly outstanding work! :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic turn around, no wonder the owner was over the moon.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning work 


Brian


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, that is a seriously good finish - top work and patience!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nick.s said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I would like the very 911 that Jay has slaved over in this very thread, it looks the nuts!
> 
> ...


they all done by batch mate


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

stunning mate very nice:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome job, finish looks perfect!


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

fantastic work, serious state before. Was wondering how you managed to tackle the marks in between the Carrera lettering on the boot?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

loo_goblin said:


> fantastic work, serious state before. Was wondering how you managed to tackle the marks in between the Carrera lettering on the boot?


Carefully taping, a steady hand and very small polishing pads!


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful

Stunning

Awesome.


----------

